# Can Anyone Help With This Uniform



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

I am trying to trace which Navy or shipping company used this gold braid.
It is dated early 20th century


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Mystery, no indication of a colour background to the sleeve rings-Suggests a deck officer. The cap interesting if correct? He has scrabbled egg on the peak, suggesting MN commodore of the fleet, but alas his arm/sleeve band only show 3 rings, not those of a master. I t may be a dress up occassion of an actor/player.
It is not the wavy navy or RN or a commonweath navy?? I believe.
It may be some shop or naval out fitter flogging their uniforms at the turn of the centuary???
Alas I can not be positive!!!!! Sorry.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

This is the old style ROYAL NAVY RESERVE ( same as RNVR wave but is 'double'). The present RNR braid is the same as RN, but with the small letter 'R' in the curl dates from 1951.

Cap 'scrambled eggs' is same as RN and is used on the rank of Commander (three full stripes) Captain (four full stripes).


The photo shows Lt Cdr braid. 2 + 1/2 stripe.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Stephen
Thanks very much for this
Regards
Chris


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Chris Isaac said:


> Stephen
> Thanks very much for this
> Regards
> Chris


thank you, a little before my time-Very interesting- Not the diamond of the MN


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Ah the B&C braid. The curl and the 1/16 inch braid!!!!! Sorry... just trying to wind you up... too early in the am.

I'm a bit 'annoyed' with today's braid. No mater they are British 'cruise ships' they have all decied to use Norwegian braid, with the diamond on the top. Even more silly, cruise masters are wearing 1 wide band of gold with 3 stripes above. That is like the Admiral's markings!
Here is Master of QM2 in his office. Hmmm... the painting on the bulkhead is one of mine. I thought it has been half-inched!

Stephen


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Again interesting? Does it answer= What Is MN and RN and RNVR Braid/
I sailed with BP tankers, as a mark of respect I understood that due to the losses in WW11 the company was permitted to allow its offices [All} to wear the braid with the RN LOOP;
As master of the QE" 2, is this master all smiles a RNR/RNVR Officer and hence permitted to wear the loop and the broad band? out of respect, or is this a photo shoot/or were Cunnard permited by the Admiralty to allow all its officers to wear the RN LOOP and not the MN Diamond??
Answers on a postcard please, Not just a pretty picture of who's who?


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Another querry// dear sirs/ Please/ Should the master of a vessel in the MN hold the rank of a RNR or RNVR officer, are they entitled to fly the BLUE ENSIGN, as opposed to the RED Duster? Following on from this should the /a MN Vessel have a number [5/6] RNR/RNVR officers serving on board-not necessarily the master, can this vessel also fly the blue ensign while these offices are on board? What maybe the minimum of officers/ratings in the RNR/RNVR that must be on board not including the Master to fly the Blue ensign??
Answers again on a post card, not just pretty pictures.
From a scallywagxx


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

RN, RNR, RNVR have their own 'regulations'. There is also a 'standard' MN... with the diamond 'within' the stripes. This braid is used by the 'Merchant Navy'. Of course there are companies like, P&O, Cunard, White Starr, BP, Ben, Cayzer Irvine etc and they have their own style. The only that one that used 'identical' RN braid is Ben Line. Cunard, Shaw Savill use straight stripes, no loop, no diamond etc. White Star (back in the old day) wore RN braid. BP and Cayzer use the loop, but not the thick RN stripe, it is thinner. 

Oh, BP wearing the RN loop 'as a mark of respect due to losses in the war'... that is a myth. Here is a photo of a British Tanker Company (later became BP) with a BTC 3rd Officer, photo taken 1940. The loop on the epaulette is clearly show. The war had only just started.









Cunard wore straight stripes, no loop, no diamond. Some years ago (like 20) Seabourn Cruises became part of Carnival Corporation. A lot of Norwegian officers came from Seabourn and some moved to Cunard. Someone thought the Norwegian style uniform, the braid and also the 6 button, not 8 button old reefer, looked better than Cunard, So... there it is. Done for 'style'. Here is the rub. The engineers (then on QE2) were quite happy with their braid. They didn't want any Scandinavian nonsense, they demanded to keep their old style. Here is photo of a Cunard 'Cheng'... straight braid with purple between.


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

I respectfully ask? are some of us Bent or Curly? or are we all straight?? HEE HEE? Some of us like mixed sex crews and officers are true 'Diamonds'?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm afraid most of us are just plain old 'Rough Diamonds'!


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

oh yes! all real 'Black Diamonds'' Just lumps of coal- that warm the heart


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

Some very interesting responses here, particularly from Stephen Card. It wasn't until I looked more closely at he two photographs that I realised that, at least until the end of WWI according to Royal Navy Reserve Officer Rank Insignia, WW1 , Royal Naval Reserve officers wore a different cap badges from Royal Navy officers. Curiously enough, I also note from the link that, for a period at least, Royal Naval Volunteer Reserve Lieutenant Commanders wore a straight half stripe like Royal Naval Reserve, rather than a wavy one.

Royal Naval Reserve officers now wear exactly the same rank markings as Royal Navy officers, and the only officers sporting old style Royal Naval Volunteer Reserve rank markings are those in the RN Combined Cadet Force and the Sea Cadet Corps.

I particularly agree with Stephen about cruise ship masters masquerading as Italian admirals!

Jack


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

It's along time ago now, but I think Shaw Savill had variations on the standard MN braid, at least for deck officers.

1 stripe-uncert 3/O
2 stripes-certificated 3/O
2 1/2 stripes 2/O
Then three for C/O and four for Master.

But I seem to recall that if they had served a certain amount of time on the passenger ships then they did wear a diamond as well.

Martyn


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

captainconfusion said:


> oh yes! all real 'Black Diamonds'' Just lumps of coal- that warm the heart


Blue Diamond....









Better know as 'Diamond D'. J&J officers wore the standard MN braid with diamond. Here is typical 3/0... sorry, Third MATE!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

loco said:


> It's along time ago now, but I think Shaw Savill had variations on the standard MN braid, at least for deck officers.
> But I seem to recall that if they had served a certain amount of time on the passenger ships then they did wear a diamond as well.
> 
> Martyn


I sailed briefly with SS&A. 2 1/2 stripe... 2nd Mate. Went back to J&J and the OM asked me about the braid, "Ah, that is 'Reefer Braid'. Went up to C/O and went for the SS&A braid too. Even later when master.

I don't think SS&A wore the diamond on teh top... even in the passenger ship. Have seen several photos and some video showing the plain braid. Here is a photo from Capt Aitchison on the Royal Yacht GOTHIC... still with RED ensign! Shows the officers with plain stripes.
Stephen


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

I believe that the following link portrays the same gentleman as in the original post - in his day job! - taking particular note of Post #7 therein: 

Commander L.H. Crawford CB. To ID cap badge. - British & Commonwealth Military Badge Forum

Jack


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Well done Jack! Captain... down to Commander RNR;


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Stephen J. Card said:


> I sailed briefly with SS&A. 2 1/2 stripe... 2nd Mate. Went back to J&J and the OM asked me about the braid, "Ah, that is 'Reefer Braid'. Went up to C/O and went for the SS&A braid too. Even later when master.
> 
> I don't think SS&A wore the diamond on teh top... even in the passenger ship. Have seen several photos and some video showing the plain braid. Here is a photo from Capt Aitchison on the Royal Yacht GOTHIC... still with RED ensign! Shows the officers with plain stripes.
> Stephen
> ...


we are the silent service, just strips of gold, and a heart of gold, signing up for our country; NEVER MIND WERE WE FINISH UP/ , as the quote ''THE RED DUSTER'' We polish the 'BRASS'??


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

We provide during war time and the rest of the time we are just uselss layabouts.

RN goes ships to sea for training. In the Merch we come ashore to get our training [exercise' Kanaalstraat, Reeperbahn or Blythswood Square or even at 'The Gut' in Valetta. !!!!


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

I once dwelt in Cramllington, worked in Newcastle,as a married man, then I was also a cadet at WESTOE, so Please tell me what are the attractions of BLythwood Square,?? The bible thumper of seamans mission Pardre passing the collection box for a pint of Newcastle Exhibition at the nearest drinking den.
I am an innocent older seaman and never went ashore, in all those exotic ports? I was on tankers and Loch Long, Milford haven and the jetty ports in Abui Dhabi, Kuwait, and Banda mashur, kissingthe neares camel was my delight? Not those Georgie BIRDIES in Newcastle.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Blysthwood Square? Lovely spot in Glasgow. Four of us decided to walk through the square. The 'sheriff' thought we were up to no good! Three of use were 3rd Mates, the last one was a 2nd Mate. He said to the first, "Where are you from? He replies, "Lewis." The next one says, "Skye." I replied, "Bermuda." The 2nd Mate said, "Mauritus." The sheriff growled and said, "Right you lot, bug*er off!" Never say the rest of the place.

I remember a little funny one... The policeman, nice quiet policeman. Walked through the Square and this girl was leaning back against the iron ralings, eating a chip supper. No knickers on and the fronr of her dress pulled up and tucked in her waitband. The nice policeman, not wanting to make a fuss, says, "Here lassie! You can stand here like this. It is not appropriate." The girl looks down and says, "Oh, has that wee sailor bug*erd off already?"


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Stephen J. Card said:


> I remember a little funny one... The policeman, nice quiet policeman. Walked through the Square and this girl was leaning back against the iron ralings, eating a chip supper. No knickers on and the fronr of her dress pulled up and tucked in her waitband. The nice policeman, not wanting to make a fuss, says, "Here lassie! You can stand here like this. It is not appropriate." The girl looks down and says, "Oh, has that wee sailor bug*erd off already?"


I thought that it was going to be similar to the other old one involving a missionary, a train and a local eating watermelon!

Anyway, alternative ending:

"The girl looks down and says,"Aye, but it keeps the flies off my fish supper!".

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

Kanaalstraat, Reeperbahn or Blythswood Square or even at 'The Gut' in Valetta. !!!!
Alas no more!!


----------



## shearforce (Jul 20, 2016)

loco said:


> It's along time ago now, but I think Shaw Savill had variations on the standard MN braid, at least for deck officers.
> 
> 1 stripe-uncert 3/O
> 2 stripes-certificated 3/O
> ...


Shaw Savill braid was 1 stripe for junior 3rd mate and 5th engineer, 2 stripes for 3rd mate and fourth engineer, 2 1/5 stripes for 2nd mate and 3rd engineer, 3 stripes for 1st mate and 2nd engineer and 4 stripes for Master and C/E. On the passenger ships the Captain and C/E wore a diamond at the top of the braid to differentiate them from the staff captain and staff chief. Some of them left the diamond on their uniforms when they went back to cargo ships after we sold all the passenger ships.


----------



## Neil Purdon (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello Chris
Here's the dress version of the same circa 1908 - my great uncle Andrew Purdon, then a Lieutenant RNR or the "Wavy Navy"









w Pryce


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Great 'hat' as well! Must cost a fortune to get kitted up! Yes, RNR. The term 'Wavy Navy'? Didn't that start as the RNVR 'nickname'? Your Great Uncle went to sea in MN? 

Stephen


----------



## Neil Purdon (Aug 21, 2010)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Great 'hat' as well! Must cost a fortune to get kitted up! Yes, RNR. The term 'Wavy Navy'? Didn't that start as the RNVR 'nickname'? Your Great Uncle went to sea in MN?
> 
> Stephen


Hello Stephen
I think you're right about the Wavy Navy being a reference to the RNVR, but maybe both?.
Both my great uncle and his brother (my grandfather) served their apprenticeships with T Williams & Co on full-rigged sailing ships, the Cambrian King and Cambrian Hills respectively. They both then joined Elder Dempster. When Elder Dempster sold off their Canadian interests to the Canadian Pacific Railway Company, Andrew went over to them. He then joined the Nigerian Colonial Service as Marine Superintendent but kept up his RNR training and served in the RNR during WW1 earning the Legion-d'honneur and was mentioned in Dispatches. He retired from the RNR in 1918 with the rank of Commander.
Regards, Neil


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Neil, Many thanks for the family bio's. 

Not sure about the term 'wavy navy'. I thought it was only for RNVR. The double 'waves' for the lace would be more for 'seaseick navy'.... with all those swell and waves together!

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Neil,

I am finding the terms 'wavy navy' in connection between RNR and RNVR. I suspect it is up to open!

The term wavy navy is no longer because there no RNVR and it was all part with RNR and wears same lace as RN.

The exception is the Sea Cadet uniforms.

If you want to have fun, try looking at braid with 'half diamond' on the stripes. Used in the 'Colonial Navy' as like the RAN!

Stephen


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

Memory is dulled a bit, but I think on my first ship in SSA ('Megantic', 1976) the Purser/Catering Officer may also have worn a diamond from service on 'Northern Star', but I could well be wrong on that.

The single stripe for Uncert 3/O was told to me by the only person I knew who wore it, and that was because he was uncertificated. I never sailed on a ship with Junior 3/O; the only time I did sail with two 3/Os (one was newly promoted me) we both wore two stripes, had a watchkeeping 2/O, and daywork Mate.

The SSA style braid seems to have been adopted within Furness Withy after the amalgamations of the various sea staff after the mid 1970s, including being taken over by CY Tung group, at least for any promotions; I think that if, eg, a 2/O only had two stripes from his previous company, it wasn't changed, unless they needed new braid (or actually slides for the shoulders, as it was by then). But again, memory is a bit dulled on that.

Martyn


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Morning Martyn,

I joined SSA in July '77 in ICENIC. I was 2nd Mate. I was told to get a full kit of the grey and with the 2 1/2 stripes. Two weeks later I was 'joined' and it became Furness Withy ( General Cargo) Ltd. Two 3rd Mates in the ICENIC, both with 2 stripes. I was told that if the ship had a 4th Mate (Uncert) it would be one stripe. 

Fast forward to 1981. I joined Uiterwyk Line (UK) Ltd. My first ship was POLAR URUGUAY. The Old Man was Brian Hills, formerly Shaw Savill and he had been master in Ocean Monarch, Northern Star etc. I believe he had joined Uiterwijk in 1979. He was wearing his four straight stripes, no diamond. The 'gold' was a green as grass. Not a diamond in sight.

With SS&A having only two passenger ships (at the most), officers would come from the cargo fleet and I was told that many officers were usually in the passenger ships for a couple of years them went back to cargo. Hills told me that he was one of the longest serving masters, in SS&A passenger ships. Next time I saw Hills was in a passenger ship in Piraeus in 1989. He was still wearing his old SSA braid.

Hills told me a story about one of the SSA masters. Ship was in Wellington. The 'brass' from Head Office came on board for lunch. The Old Man had a few too many gins. Over the lunch the OM started to 'doze' and his face went into the soup. Straight back to the cargo ships!

Anyhow, we need to find some old photos of SSA master from the 70s.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Martyn,
Well, the answer is.... not here
Here is the link: MAIDEN VOYAGE OF THE SOUTHERN CROSS - YouTube 

And the answer IS.... here,

SS "NORTHERN STAR" - PRESS TRIP - YouTube

Footage of the CROSS. No diamond. No diamond on any other photos or clips. Then saw this NORTHERN STAR 1962. The OM is wearing the 'DIAMOND'!!!!! In the wheelhouse clip, the OM is with the diamond. Note that the 4th Mate at the telegraph has no diamond. I am sure there would not have an 'uncert' mate... of any kind on a passenger ship. If anything like Cunard ALL officers on the bridge were all Master FG tickets. If there was a very junior officer he probably had Mate FG at the least.

Back to your posting about the Purser in MEGANTIC. Diamond on top of the stripe or diamond on the middle strip? Possible he has come over from Furness Withy? Furness Line ships, Furness Bermuda, Prince Line etc all wore standard MN braid.

The OM on the NORTHERN STAR... the diamond, he might have been senior master of the fleet like Commodore?

Anyhow, your memory is fine and you were not dreaming about the diamond! 

Stephen


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

Stephen;

I think when you joined was the change-over from Reefers to Greys. I joined as cadet in Jan 76, and it was still reefers, but by around Easter 77, there were those getting greys instead. The Old Man on one ship barracked the 3/O and myself (still cadet) for not wearing our greys. He would not believe us that we hadn't been issued with any. It had been usual for the deck officers to wear civvies on the night watches previously, but greys were worn for all bridge watches when they were issued. This particular master made the 3/O and myself go below and change from civvies to 'uniform' and when we both appeared in reefers, he gave us another barracking, demanding to know why we weren't wearing greys!. We were only on an overnight run from Avonmouth to Liverpool!

I sailed from the UK in October 76 and returned in Feb 77, and AFAIK, no-one had greys. On joining a ship Easter 77, a very few had greys, but they rapidly became commonplace.

The PCO and diamonds; I don't recall his full name, it was Emil something, and I think he was a Belgian; again, I'm pretty sure from asking about the diamond, it was the story I've already told about passenger ship service. Feel sure it was the 'Star'. If it's wrong, I don't know better or why. I can't remember if the diamond was within or above his stripes. Likewise, the single stripe 3/O. The wearer told me himself.

I don't recall anyone wearing diamonds with greys; but the shoulder slides used with 'Tropical rig' whites did have them, I'm pretty sure.

Martyn


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Martyn, 
I almost went to MEGANTIC. I managed to get a fracture knee cap. I was put in a cast and then into a hotel. The idea was that I would join MEGANTIC as an 'extra' 2/O. After the first week I went to fracture clinic and I was given a new cast and told to head home.  When back home Office told me I would rejoin ICENIC to finish the Med/Europe ports and then do another run down to NZ. 'F' that! I had a few thought and went back to Denholms and sent back to my ship... a beautiful reefer. Went back and after a month I was C/O. Furness Withy or SSA was going up the against.

Anyhow, when I joined I was given the full grey kit. Back with J&J i took the greys, even some other were beginning to use it. That said, still took the white and blues on the ship for the next four years. 

We had six cadets in ICENIC, mostly senior cadets. Only one I have been in touch was Joe Bottomly, until two years ago he was lecturer at Fleetwood college. Graeme Clay C/O. Paul Faulds 3/O. OM was Freddy Boize.

Who did you end up with?

Stephen


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

Stephen;

Went through most of Furness Withy group ships; Shaw Savill, PSNC, Bank-Savill, and Prince line as cadet.

I was one of the very last to be taken on direct from cadet to 3/O, at least for a while; to get promotion to 3/O I had to agree to tankers (which I'd never been on as cadet), so PSNC/Kaye, Son and company; Houlders; CY Tung on loan; Manchester Liners, and finally DART. That completed deep sea; as I was getting married, and had been facing potential redundancy for four of the six years as 3/O, I joined Trinity House pilotage service, and then transferred under the 1988 Act to Harwich Harbour Authority, finishing up as VTS Duty Officer, including for a time responsibilities for Sunk VTS.

I think we've both posted on another thread about Freddy Boize; he was the master who barracked the 3/O and myself over uniform. Thankfully he left the ship on arrival at Liverpool, and you ended up with him instead! I've heard of Joe and Graeme, but never knowingly met them.

Quite a number of ex SSA, Houlders and Manchester Liners lads ended up at Harwich or Felixstowe, often after other deep sea or ferry companies, and I knew at least two or three with the PLA through Sunk Pilot and London VTS.

Martyn


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Martyn,
Ah! The old bad 'tanker' problem.  J&J was great for training. You never knew what ships you were going next. Starting off with bulkers gave you a good start with ballast. Then to tankers, ah, you know about ballast, pumping. Next ship... OBO! For a change try a container ship. Then go to reefers. In the end the only pure general cargo with derricks and 6 hatches etc was when I was master. Tugs? Only delivery jobs. Wanted to join pilotage, but I was sent as Harbour Master. Then I started that 'painting' lark. Now 35 years at that and still learning!

Boize. What a duffus!

Stephen


----------



## roscoes (Oct 16, 2006)

shearforce said:


> Shaw Savill braid was 1 stripe for junior 3rd mate and 5th engineer, 2 stripes for 3rd mate and fourth engineer, 2 1/5 stripes for 2nd mate and 3rd engineer, 3 stripes for 1st mate and 2nd engineer and 4 stripes for Master and C/E. On the passenger ships the Captain and C/E wore a diamond at the top of the braid to differentiate them from the staff captain and staff chief. Some of them left the diamond on their uniforms when they went back to cargo ships after we sold all the passenger ships.


Joining SSL 1965 with a First Mates Certificate as Junior 3rd.Officer. Having been informed during my interview with Mr. Burt in Liverpool this was the way one had to start to be a deck officer with the company!

My braid was 1 stripe and the company livery was as described above. 

My first appointment deep sea was to the Ionic. Captain Grant, C/O Henry Dewsnap, 2/0 Stan Horsecroft , 3/0 Pete Storey and J/3/0 yours truly Steve Roscoe. The 2nd.Off. and 3rd.Off had first mates certificates too.
I recall Ben Shepard was the Ch.Eng. and George Dick was the Chief Frosty. A Mick Murphy think was 5th.Eng.
We had four deck cadets and four engineering cadets, most of which were first trippers. Ian Ashford, Gavin Oraham (Deck) and Jamie Button (Eng) come to mind.

In the middle of the Indian Ocean bound Fremantle. Our ship's supernumerary doctor namely Stan Sturbridge performed appendectomy on an Ordinary Seaman. This was accomplished on the table tennis table in the crew's recreation room, with the assistance of Ch.Eng. anesthetist and 3rd.Off theatre sister. Fortunately the sea was calm and the patient made a full recovery and was checked out by the doctor at Fremantle Hospital.

Steve


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

1981 I joined Uiterwijk Lines (UK) Ltd, On the bridge... 3 Master's tickets and 1 Mate's ticket. The 2/O had the Mate ticket. The Old Man, myself (C/O) and the THIRD MATE had Master's! The 3rd Mate was about 45 ish. He did not want to go any higher up the ladder.... too much 'rersponsibility'!!!!

Steve, how long did you stay with SS&A? 

Stephen


----------



## roscoes (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Stephen,

I was with them until June 1971. I had resigned in March as 2nd.Mate of Southern Cross, the company kindly gave me a trip out to Sydney, supernumerary on Carnatic. 
This is when I made Australia home. I guess that kind of makes me another one of the Boat People in today's parlance.

Steve


----------



## sea_dog (Oct 3, 2005)

MN braid is a pandora's box. While there is GENERAL acceptance of the basics of 4 rings for a Master, 3 for the Mate etc, it is actually livery so at the discretion of the owners. There is no legal requirement for particular uniforms or badges of rank, as these are private companies they can stipulate pretty much whatever they want.

A good example is the attached photo (of a painting) of my Great Grandfather which was painted in 1907. You will note he has 3 rings and the "Naval" curl, no scrambled egg and a couple of strange looking gold epaulets. Although he commanded troop ships in both the 2nd Boer War and the First World War he never had a "Naval" connection, Merchant Navy for his entire 54 odd years at sea.

So back to the painting, It shows Great Grandfather as Commodore Master of the Archibald Currie Line of Melbourne. Even the name used for the rank varies, My Grandfather sailed all his career with B.I finishing as Commodore Commander of the line in the mid '50s,


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Stephen J. Card said:


> We provide during war time and the rest of the time we are just uselss layabouts.
> 
> RN goes ships to sea for training. In the Merch we come ashore to get our training [exercise' Kanaalstraat, Reeperbahn or Blythswood Square or even at 'The Gut' in Valetta. !!!!





Stephen J. Card said:


> We provide during war time and the rest of the time we are just uselss layabouts.
> 
> RN goes ships to sea for training. In the Merch we come ashore to get our training [exercise' Kanaalstraat, Reeperbahn or Blythswood Square or even at 'The Gut' in Valetta. !!!!





Stephen J. Card said:


> We provide during war time and the rest of the time we are just uselss layabouts.
> 
> RN goes ships to sea for training. In the Merch we come ashore to get our training [exercise' Kanaalstraat, Reeperbahn or Blythswood Square or even at 'The Gut' in Valetta. !!!!


well Iwonder wht 'HOLES' you have been [email protected]@ HHEE HEEE


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

captainconfusion said:


> well Iwonder wht 'HOLES' you have been [email protected]@ HHEE HEEE


the engine room, all sweatie and perspiration??


----------



## Bankman (8 mo ago)

Chris Isaac said:


> I am trying to trace which Navy or shipping company used this gold braid.
> It is dated early 20th century
> View attachment 688659


Circle looks like a life buoy and rest wavy navy.got it R.N.L.I . Mate in RNR.or Vis/versa.


----------



## Bankman (8 mo ago)

rogd said:


> Kanaalstraat, Reeperbahn or Blythswood Square or even at 'The Gut' in Valetta. !!!!
> Alas no more!!


Wot


----------

